# Is OBDeleven only way to use nav when driving?



## bales9er (Oct 15, 2019)

Just what the title says, wondering if OBDeleven is the only way to unlock and use navigation while driving...i understand the safety reasoning behind locking it to begin with but its aggravating that a passenger cant use it while you're driving.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Well, there are several devices that will allow you to do it. OBD eleven is one. Ross tech is one. Carista is one. There are probably more, but they can all do the same. OBDELEVEN is like $80. Carista you can buy an inexpensive OBD reader and use the free trial for a couple weeks. I don't know what Ross tech costs.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bales9er said:


> Just what the title says, wondering if OBDeleven is the only way to unlock and use navigation while driving...i understand the safety reasoning behind locking it to begin with but its aggravating that a passenger cant use it while you're driving.


You can use the carnet phone app to send destinations to the car while driving. It uses Google maps which is superior the the embedded database as well. My passenger does it all the time, and it will show up on the headunit within a minute of sending it from the phone app. 

Can also send through the media control app, but that's significantly more complicated to get setup.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

IF you have Car net. Personally I can't see myself paying the $15-18 a month to get the features that it offers. It is ridiculously overpriced if you ask me. 

I'd buy an OBD adapter and use the carista trial to make the changes one time.


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

Tim K said:


> IF you have Car net. Personally I can't see myself paying the $15-18 a month to get the features that it offers. It is ridiculously overpriced if you ask me.
> 
> I'd buy an OBD adapter and use the carista trial to make the changes one time.


I can't even imagine that someone is actually paying $18/month for this piece of #$><%# software it reminds me late 90's and mobile internet. I just uninstalled it after few days of "use" and forgot about it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> ......Google maps which is superior the the embedded database as well......


Very much doubt that. Just something young folks like to say.


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

Up until the atlas, all of my vehicles had built-in nav. I started using android auto with google maps (both on and off-line maps) due to the atlas not having nav. Since then, I rarely use the built-in nav in my other vehicle and have switched to the android auto system. So much easier and user friendly. Not to mention live traffic updates and rerouting. I dont see manufacturers offering built-in nav for much longer due to the third party benefits.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

diesel_sipper said:


> .....dont see manufacturers offering built-in nav for much longer due to the third party benefits.


This would require owners to have a "smartphone" which many don't have.


----------



## bcfleischmann (Jan 4, 2019)

I am not following the question. What do you mean use the nav when driving? If you have imbedded nav you can use that or you can use Apple CarPlay or Android auto. Can you explain further what you are asking about?


----------



## Atlasuno53 (Nov 28, 2017)

*Waze works*

I use Waze - it's owned by Google. You can download the app into your phone and add it to the dash display through Apple Carplay. If you input data while moving, you just get a subtle warning telling you that it's not recommended, but it still works.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

bcfleischmann said:


> I am not following the question. What do you mean use the nav when driving? If you have imbedded nav you can use that or you can use Apple CarPlay or Android auto. Can you explain further what you are asking about?


He means to be able to enter a destination or change settings while the vehicle is in motion. All vehicles lock out many functions when the vehicle is "in motion" for "safety". This is a big hassle especially when there is a passenger who is quite capable of doing it. There are some programs and devices that allow you to "unlock" these functions.


----------



## 2018 SoCal Atlas Owner (Oct 4, 2018)

*Android Auto . . .*

I use Android Auto and its one of the best if not actually the best by far . . . HANDS DOWN!. 

You touch the microphone icon and tell it where you want to go and don't even have to have the address, just the name of the place you want to go to. *Example:* Touch the microphone icon and say something like "goto Costco in Temecula CA. It responds back with something like "Okay, go to Costco in Temecula and displays the info on the map. Even shows you the traffic conditions along the way and shows alternate routes in case there has been some type of accident or some other reason there's a better way to go.  Most of the time it tells the distance to the destination along with the expected time of arrival, and you can even check google maps on your computer and preload the information to your cell phone and it's all ready when you get in the car. Shows the mileage and expected time of arrival and it's surprisingly accurate and usually gets you there within a minute or two of how long it expected when you first provided the information and started out.

You can even make changes and add other places you'd like to stop by along the way and there's really no draw back 'cept maybe if you've got a cheap data plan and exceed your data limit but that's easy enough to change and doesn't actually cost that much extra. Even got my wife into being able to use it and it's never steered her wrong!

Sirius is nice but they tend to knickle and dime ya' for extra's while with google maps and everything else is pretty much included within the app or is just an update/download away. 

Might add I'm from the "old school of computing" and started out with my first Apple then upgraded to an Apple II+ before jumping into an Apple Epson Equity III before getting into the PC Compatible world of computing because of my work requirements at the time. Have always ran protection programs to protect my personal information and my personal data and it's very hard for me to watch EVERYONE willing to give an and all access to ALL of their personal stuff which just blows my mind but I guess people now-a-days just don't really care about what and to whom their giving away the farm


----------



## bales9er (Oct 15, 2019)

Yeah i am personally an android auto guy myself but the Atlas is my wife's every day driver and she's got this thing about using the on board nav, hence my inquiry. I think she's finally coming around but figured I'd see if there was an easy way around it. Thanks for all the responses, all good info.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I too use Android auto and Google maps....it is just a superior product in every way. That said, unlocking the infotainment system is a change that I made and is worth it to me.
The only advantages of the factory Nav are that you can access it if you are somewhere with no cell service and you can swap it to the gauge cluster. Otherwise, Google maps is better in every way. To me it is nothing more than a backup system for those rare times I am without reception (maybe twice a year for half an hour).


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I still prefer the embedded nav particularly in the mountains where my cell loses service. Downloading maps offline doesn't work either, because I never know when I'm going to go off the beaten path and need directions back. In other words these aren't necessarily planned trips. 

I also like the wide map in the gauge cluster. It looks 1000 times nicer than the Google maps in the main hu- especially when you're in the city center and see all the cool rendered 3D buildings on the 100ft scale. 

I actually disabled Google maps because every time I plugged in my cell for Android auto, with the updated app, it would default to the nav screen which I hated. In the old version it defaulted to the summary page. I only use it for integrated Spotify anyway.


----------



## iceninejim (Mar 23, 2015)

I would recommend going the obd11 route. Even if you end up not using the VW nav (i definitely don't), you can still use obd11 to unlock other stuff like accessing other vehicle settings that are otherwise locked out while driving. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

